# Addicted to one person



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Is there a away to train a chihuahua not to be addicted to just one person? I've never seen one that didn't have "a person"


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know  Tyler and PP are both up my but if I am around. If I go to the bathroom they want to be in there with me. They are like my little shadows.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chihuahuas tend to bond to one person above all others, it is a trait of the breed. Toby is super attached to me, but he is okay when he is with my other family members. Rocky, on the other hand, is so obsessed with my sister that he cries whenever she leaves the room and sits at the door whining until she comes back. It really depends on the dog, but it is pretty common.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is super clingy to me, but will love on hubby once & a while. Today she rode on hubbies shoulders while he was driving. This is a 1st & I was shocked to see her do that as she always on my lap, but I'm glad she adores him as much as she does, if anything ever happened to me.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle is 100% mine but Winnie and Chloe seem to be equally happy to be with Craig or myself. Don't think I did anything differently with those two although it might be the fact that Ax is the Alpha dog and they don't want to try and claim me because he already has - not sure?

For a while there we made a point of Craig feeding Ax so he liked him more. He was happy to take the food but he will still choose me over Craig to sit with every time and usually won't do tricks for Craig without food (he does them just to please me) so it didn't really work.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-Love switches lol she never has one person! She has a diff fave all the time. She's not really attached to me she won't even sleep with me unless she has to. Beau when he's with his dad he's attached to him but when I'm around he's with me only no matter what mom is best lol Ninja is my parasitic twin never leaves my side unless someone has food! Prada she pretty well keeps to herself I guess it depends on the personality of the individual dog


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bijou is obsessed with me! LOL Mimi is my husbands dog  I think it's really normal for this breed.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepe is my velcro dog. He has to be with me. When I go to the bathroom, he must go with me and he climbs in my shorts and curls up to sleep. lol If I am in the kitchen and he goes down the hall to look at the cats in the girls bedroom, he will start screaming because he can't see me and comes running up the hallway screaming until I pick him up. Pepper and Smoke also are very attached to me. Gonzo is attached to my mom. The rest are happy to sit with anyone that has a lap. lol


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Mylo is really strange for this breed. He loves everyone. If my other half and I. Are sitting together he will lie in the middle of us so that one part of him is touching me and one part is touching my other half. When I take him to my sister's house he loves her husband and will ignore me once he's there and if anyone new comes along he runs to them like they're his best friends already. He might as well be screaming 'new friends! Tummy rub!'


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine are both very attached to me, but they don't seem to have any trouble velcro-ing themselves to anyone else who gives them attention either  

On the other hand, when I've gone out of town to visit my grandbabies and family on the West Coast, and leave them with my roommate, she says that though they're happy and she loves on them and they reciprocate, they're just not as animated and joyful with her as she sees them be with me.


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

My little chi baby is attached to me. Everywhere I go she is right there behind me. When I leave her home she cries and whines until I get home. As soon as I walk through the door she's jumping for joy as if I've been gone for ages. My daughter's chi baby on the other hand is happy go lucky with everyone. As soon as someone walks through the door he's looking for attention from them. If we take him somewhere, he walks through the door as if saying " Everyone look at me, I'm here!!!" My 2 are full brother and sister ( just from different litters), but one acts just like the mother ( friendly as ever) and the other is just like the father ( timid and clingy to one person)......


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG is attached to my husband first and Sonny to me but when my mom comes town neither of us exists as my mom spoils them rotten and they want to get in as much grandma time as they can before she leaves.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is much more attached to me but I am the one who feeds and walks her....and gives her tons of attention. She will sit by my husband if I'm not there. If I am there she is my shadow. This has a big drawback I am finding. We have had Lady about a month and a half and she won't "potty" if my husband takes her out. He only takes her out if I am not there which is the problem. We just discussed last night that we need to get her out with both of us and then eventually only him. There are times when I travel for business and he will be fully in charge and little Lady will have to pee!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Where ever I go Osha follows. She is totally mine. Though when my mom is here she likes to spend time with her too. But if I go upstairs...Osha goes upstairs, if I move to a different couch...Osha moves to a different couch. If I live or go in a different room and shut the door she will cry or bark at the door even if someone is home. 

Faye is pretty much the same as Osha. Though her puppy ADD kicks in occasionally and it doesent matter where I am. 

Though she is hardly ever here Lacey is actually more bonded to my mom. When my mom is here Lacey is glued to her side. Don't get me wrong she loves me. But she just loves my mom more lol. 

I think it's pretty impossible to train a Chi not to be obsessed with one person. Sounds pretty futile actually lol.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is 100% my dog. She is constantly attached to me. I work nights so 3 nights a week it's just Chloe and my boyfriend and she does just fine with him. She loves him as well, and has no problems when I'm gone, but if I am here she rarely will go to my boyfriend. She always sleeps next to me, too if both me and my boyfriend happen to both be in the bed at the same time. Oddly she wanted to sleep next to him the other night though! I don't think the feeding thing works though because my boyfriend feeds Chloe about 75% of the time just due to our schedules. And she is still my dog. She also obeys me a lot better than him as well.


----------

